# Solved: Laptop wont connect to internet



## jamesaitchy1967 (Oct 22, 2011)

hi laptop says its picked up the signal from my router with good connection but still can get on the internet any advise please i am a novice


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you provide more info

make and exact model of the router and the laptop
is this a cable connection between PC and router or a wireless connection

do you have other PCs connected and working ?

can we see the following info 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router the next two
> *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet , one by name and one by number which checks that the dns is working_


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://wpc.475a.edgecastcdn.net/00475A/XirrusWiFiInspectorSetup.1.2.0.exe

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## jamesaitchy1967 (Oct 22, 2011)

This is the results from the laptop from which it connects through a wireless connection to my desktop computer


Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Natashas
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-D9-4E-65-95
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7918:fe30:b252:674e%29(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 23 October 2011 12:23:25
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 23 October 2011 13:23:45
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 151002585
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0E-AD-09-A9-00-1B-38-60-9A-65
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : mshome.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Fast Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-38-60-9A-65
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{D641F7CB-4B97-4A19-8C90-2CA8E6792B4D}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{707F0635-8E01-471E-A86D-4455CD61E258}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #11
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 21:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #12
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 26:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #14
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 27:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.mshome.net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes




This is the results from my desktop computer 

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MasterBedroom
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-21-0C-A8-62
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.4
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 23 October 2011 11:59:15
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 23 October 2011 12:59:15


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is this using vista at all - if so have a read here

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Atheros Wireless Adapter - AR5007EG & AR5007*
We have recently been seeing a lot of problems with the above adapter over the last few months, mainly concerning WPA and WPA2 encryption and windows Vista.

The adapter gets an IP configuration, and shows as connected, but communication is non-existent or sporadic.
*
Log into the Router and disable the wireless security and see if you are now able to connect to the internet and surf OK. 
--- Please post back here if that works or does not work.*

*Here are a number of possible solutions*

*--- 1) * In Device Manager right click on the wireless adapter and "update driver." That apparently has worked for some posters.

*--- 2) * Download and install the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site support section, as some manufactures, appear to now have a working driver available. 
*Toshiba* - update has worked for some PCs
*HP* The latest HP Atheros driver dated Sept 2010 has fixed the issue - so check the driver date, However, that does * NOT * apply to all HPs / Compaqs machines
- the poster did an online scan for driver updates on the HP website here HP Product Detection which resulted in a solution. Solved: Can't connect to internet wirelessly - Atheros AR5007 Wifi through Clear Comm - Tech Support Guy Forums

If you can post the Make and *EXACT* model of your PC here, along with the windows version you have and we will see if we can find the driver and will post a link as a reply here.

*--- 3) * On one occasion re-setting the router back to factory default and re-configuring the router settings has resolved the issue

*--- 4) * A few posters here with the same issue have found that the driver from this site ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows resolved the issue
Threads are here 
Solved: Public Network - Access: Local Only (Please help!) - Tech Support Guy Forums
Solved: NetGear WNDR3700 Incompatibilty W/ Atheros AR5700 - Tech Support Guy Forums
Solved: Local connection only when connected to secured wirless - Tech Support Guy Forums
Solved: Unidentified Network - Tech Support Guy Forums
Unidentified Network

I do *NOT* know anything about the site mentioned ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows However, a number of forum members have now successfully used the site to update the driver

However, if you do decide to try the driver, * Please let us know the outcome *

Direct link to the drivers are below
You only need to click on the green download button labelled " click to download " and wait, the file will download - you do not need to click on any other buttons to get the download started

*AR5007*
Vista 32 Bit
Drivers for Atheros AR5007 and Windows Vista
Although this driver has shown up in BSODs (*B*lue *S*creen *O*f *D*eath) on Vista SP2 systems, usually conflicting with updated Vista OS drivers like netio.sys, tcpip.sys and other networking related drivers.

*AR5007EG*
Vista 32 Bit
Drivers for Atheros AR5007EG and Windows Vista

Assuming that after all the above the wireless still does not connect to the internet, all I can suggest is to use wireless security of WEP or to get an external USB wireless card.

You might also bug your laptop's tech support about the problem--maybe people can put pressure on Atheros to find a fix.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## jamesaitchy1967 (Oct 22, 2011)

How do u get into the router.
The laptop is running winows vista home basic sevice pack 2
Acer Aspirem 5315 32-bit operating sys


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

make and model of the router

you should be able to type *192.168.0.1* into a web browser -use internet explorer as some routers do not like other browsers

and then you will get a login screen - depending on the router make will depend on if you use 
admin
or password 
or a combination of the two


----------



## jamesaitchy1967 (Oct 22, 2011)

its asking for user name and password have never used one for this device


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes as i said it would and we need to know the make and model of the router to find the default username and password


----------



## jamesaitchy1967 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Network Configuration*WANIP Address*92.237.0.173* Duration*D: 04 H: 16 M: 40 S: 33* Expires*Fri Oct 28 01:51:44 2011 *WANSubnet Mask*255.255.252.0*WANDefault Gateway*92.237.0.1*WANPrimary DNS*194.168.4.100*WANSecondary DNS*194.168.8.100*


----------



## jamesaitchy1967 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Wireless Network*Name(SSID):Region:UNITED KINGDOMChannel:Auto12345678910111213802.11 mode:Up to 54 MbpsUp to 145 MbpsUp to 300 Mbps*Security Options*DisableWEPWPA-PSK[TKIP]WPA2-PSK[AES]WPA-PSK[TKIP] + WPA2-PSK[AES]WPA/WPA2 Enterprise*WPA-PSK[TKIP] + WPA2-PSK[AES] *Passphrase8-63 characters)


----------



## jamesaitchy1967 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Network Profiles* ProfileSSIDSecurityEnableBroadcast SSID1 DisableNoNo2 DisableNoNo *Wireless Settings - Profile 1*Enable Guest Network Enable SSID Broadcast Name(SSID): *Security Options - Profile 1* Disable WEP WPA-PSK[TKIP] WPA2-PSK[AES] WPA-PSK[TKIP] + WPA2-PSK[AES] WPA/WPA2 Enterprise


----------



## jamesaitchy1967 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Gateway Status*

*Information*Standard Specification CompliantEU DOCSIS 2.0Hardware Version1.05Software VersionV4.4.4R10MAC Addressc4:3d:c7:0f:18:b0Serial Number2CS30CUJ0A1F2CM certificateInstalled*Status*System Up Time0 days 05h:49m:32sNetwork AccessAllowedDevice IP Address92.237.0.173


----------



## jamesaitchy1967 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Services*

*Firewall Features*_Enable_*Ipsec PassThrough*_Enable_*PPTP PassThrough*_Enable_*Multicast*_Enable_*Port Scan Detection*_Enable_*IP Flood Detection*_Enable_*Web Features**Filter Proxy*_Enable_*Filter Cookies*_Enable_*Filter Java Applets*_Enable_*Filter ActiveX*_Enable_*Filter Popup Windows*_Enable_*Block Fragmented IP Packets*_Enable_


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Wireless NetworkName(SSID):Region:UNITED KINGDOMChannel:Auto12345678910111213802.11 mode:Up to 54 MbpsUp to 145 MbpsUp to 300 MbpsSecurity OptionsDisableWEPWPA-PSK[TKIP]WPA2-PSK[AES]WPA-PSK[TKIP] + WPA2-PSK[AES]WPA/WPA2 EnterpriseWPA-PSK[TKIP] + WPA2-PSK[AES] Passphrase8-63 characters)


 your post #10 is showing the wireless area - on that screen you need to disable the wireless security

Why not post the make and model of router - and we may even be able to find an emulator to show you how to set


----------



## jamesaitchy1967 (Oct 22, 2011)

o ok sorry im trying to many things at once my brain is melting.
Netgear VMDG280


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is this on virgin media


----------



## jamesaitchy1967 (Oct 22, 2011)

yes etaf


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes, cant seem to find the user manual as this is a netgear special for vigin media by the look of it

have you been able to find the wireless section and disable - that was one of the options listed here in your previous post



> Wireless NetworkName(SSID):Region:UNITED KINGDOMChannel:Auto12345678910111213802.11 mode:Up to 54 MbpsUp to 145 MbpsUp to 300 MbpsSecurity Options*Disable*WEPWPA-PSK[TKIP]WPA2-PSK[AES]WPA-PSK[TKIP] + WPA2-PSK[AES]WPA/WPA2 EnterpriseWPA-PSK[TKIP] + WPA2-PSK[AES] Passphrase8-63 characters)


----------



## jamesaitchy1967 (Oct 22, 2011)

yip ive did that going to start laptop see if it made a dfiffrence


----------



## jamesaitchy1967 (Oct 22, 2011)

must have did something on the laptop the last time i was on it. Its saying the the settings on this computer no longer match the requrments for this net work


----------



## jamesaitchy1967 (Oct 22, 2011)

Its fine now deleted virgin media and started again so i geuss the disable idea did work nice one


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Its fine now deleted virgin media and started again so i geuss the disable idea did work nice one


 That was just a test to see if it would connect with no security - which now that it will confirms you have the issue we are seeing with that adapter 
so that was just the first part of the process

you now need to try and get the adapter working with security - hence the other suggestions , to download drivers etc

so exactly where are we - 
Just removed the wireless security and connected - correct - or have you done more


----------



## jamesaitchy1967 (Oct 22, 2011)

nope thats all


----------



## jamesaitchy1967 (Oct 22, 2011)

might me able to do things a wee bit quicker now or easier anyway with the laptop connected


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try putting the security back on and see if that fixes the issue 
otherwise its a case of going through the list i posted


----------



## jamesaitchy1967 (Oct 22, 2011)

etaf said:


> make and model of the router
> 
> you should be able to type *192.168.0.1* into a web browser -use INTERNET explorer as some routers do not like other browsers
> 
> ...


All of a sudden i cant do this as before


----------

